
Humanity’s best Go player says the robots have already won - endswapper
https://qz.com/989694/the-future-belongs-to-ai-wrote-ke-jie-the-worlds-best-go-player-before-his-match-against-google-deepminds-alphago/
======
endswapper
Title edited for space.

